# Bavaria train tower



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BAVARIA TRAIN TOWER 

Made out of tin?
16" high.

Won it for 99 cents. :smilie_daumenpos:
Plus $15 to ship. :smilie_daumenneg:
Still I think I got a piece of some kind of history.

He had it listed for $9.99 with a reserve, no one bit.
He then listed it for 99 cents with no reserve, Ed took the hook, I put a whopping bid of $1.66....no one bid but me. (sucker)?:dunno:

SOLD AMERICAN....$16 bucks.

I AM WONDERING WHAT IT IS? 

Look at the pictures it looks like there is some kind of lever for something and on the platform there is something that must have mounted up there to go with the lever.

ANYONE KNOW WHAT I GOT?

I just paid for it and have to wait for it to come.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You paid about $1.66 more than I would have.  I have no idea where it came from, looks like some kid made it in his basement.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You paid about $1.66 more than I would have.  I have no idea where it came from, looks like some kid made it in his basement.


I got it for 99 cents. My top bid was $1.66. 

I can't understand why no one else bid? 

I think it is rumored that Hitler used this on his O gauge layout in the bunker. :smokin:
You......are just jealous of my Bavarian piece of history.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

shipping is a killer!
might be some high dollar relic:dunno:hope someone has input


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks cool, let us know what the stamp on the bottom says. Maybe it signed by Stephen Sauvestre?!?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a family heirloom, Ed scores big!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

You need to take it on one of those Antique Roadshow style shows.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

It looks like it's missing pieces. There are a couple of holes where something should be attached. What does that lever do?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnp13 said:


> It looks like it's missing pieces. There are a couple of holes where something should be attached. What does that lever do?


A copy and paste from my first post, 

Look at the pictures it looks like there is some kind of lever for something and on the platform there is something that must have mounted up there to go with the lever.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Landing tower for derigables? I'm running out of ideas here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I did a little internet sleuthing and found out that it looks like a Bing, Gauge 1 signal tower.
Bing made different types of these from the early 1900's to around the early 30's as best as I can figure out.
After looking at different but similar signal towers, I came to the conclusion that this one is from 1915.

You can see the missing pieces. 





























Mine just needs a little restoration work. 

You think this was big.......http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18964

This one will probably tower over the #66 semaphore. 

$16 bucks for a hunk of tin from 1915.......good deal (I think), another save of model RR history for ED. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok so a bit big fot the layout, put a blinking red light on top and it looks like a communication tower. Easy peasy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A little Bing history, a real little. :smokin:




Bing or Gebrüder Bing ("Bing brothers") was a German toy company founded in 1863 in Nuremberg, Germany by two brothers, Ignaz and Adolf Bing.
They made a bunch of different toys and other things.




Gebruder bing trademarks mark the year of manufacture.

http://www.mibepa.info/tb/tb101c.htm


I will see what mine is marked with when I get it, I am fairly sure it is from 1915.


Edit, 
whoops those are for the bear.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its still cool. And that was a little history. I thought the base was banged up on yours but from the pictures it looks exactly like how it was made.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Its still cool. And that was a little history. I thought the base was banged up on yours but from the pictures it looks exactly like how it was made.




It sure was not made by some little kid in his basement, huh? 

I wonder if I can dig up the parts for it?

Some of Bing's prewar items go for big bucks.
But only if they are in their original condition.

That is what I was looking at, take the platform off and just use it as some kind of radio tower.
I will have to wait to see what I got when I get it.:smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> It sure was not made by some little kid in his basement, huh?


You assume facts not in evidence.  Besides, I said it looks like that, not that it actually was.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In the picture of the one I found it looks like something is missing from on top of the light box see the 2 holes?

The other ones Bing made have different post for the rails and different bases.
They also produce double armed towers.

The best I can see mine is from 1915, I wish we had a Bing expert on the site.

OH well, I think even if I made it a radio transmission tower painted in the red/white scheme it would look OK on the layout.
It surely will attract the eye towards it. 
Unusual? 

Before I do anything maybe I will look for parts to fix it up.
I don't think they will come by easy.

And the reason it caught my eye was for redoing it into radio transmission tower.
I will have to wait till I get it to decide. :smokin:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

you might have some luck on international ebay sites for parts, maybe ebay.co.uk ? I don't know if theres any other European based ones, with English as the main language though


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

broox said:


> you might have some luck on international ebay sites for parts, maybe ebay.co.uk ? I don't know if theres any other European based ones, with English as the main language though



Thanks Mate......you already know that I can speak a lot of Australian once I hit the turps and I am full from a bunch of tinnies. 

I think it might be here tomorrow, I might just repaint it into a radio transmission tower that is what I originally thought when I first saw it.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Good score, Ed. Any toy from 100 years ago is worth saving/restoring.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*tower*

Very,very nice,Ed.. You done good..I want one..:appl:

the best to you,Everett


Monday so far has been good,everyone have a good rest of week..


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Ed,

Parts for these come up from time to time, just keep checking Ebay, and Nice score you
got there.

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am still waiting for it. 
I just messaged the seller.
I got a tracking number for FedX but it doesn't show on the FedX site, but that happened before with FedX and I got the package and it still was not showing on the Fedx site.

Some don't like the USPS but I never had a problem with them. I would rather get it from the post office. And their tracking seems to always show where it is in transit. Unlike UPS and FedX.

Pook, do you think this is from 1915, the others I found had different posts on the platform and I am only going by the picture from the site that was selling it. I wonder if they were right?

I looked for a Bing ID site for their stuff but couldn't find any ID'ing sites for Bing toys, just auction sites.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Ed,

I do not have a Sammlerkatalog for Bing products, http://www.schiffmann-verlag.de/ click the side bar that
has sammlerkatalog on it third from the top for a listing of all the different 
books.

However....
Anywhere from 1915 to 1927 would seem to fit that tower for dating. Once
these Germany manufactures came up with a pattern they used it until
the went out of business. Most of the time a new company would buy the
molds and presses and then make the item under their name. Think like
Karl Bub making some of the Bing line in the 30s and 40s.

Also you may have better luck on Ebay UK also Ebay FR or DE (if you can
get past the language barrier) to find parts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pookybear said:


> Ed,
> 
> I do not have a Sammlerkatalog for Bing products, http://www.schiffmann-verlag.de/ click the side bar that
> has sammlerkatalog on it third from the top for a listing of all the different
> ...


OK Thanks, A lot of the others I see had different posts on them. The one I have look to be like a solid post the other have like a split post. I was thinking that the split post was cheaper to make in the years that followed mine.
Still waiting for mine...Fedx sucks if you ask me. :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Pretty cool old tower.

Perhaps you could make replacement parts out of JB Weld?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He could consult with the resident epoxy man, T-Man!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I just got a knock and run......so much for the seller getting a signed signature that he paid for.

It looks better then the picture shows it. The picture makes it look a little bent but it is straight. 

I can see just a hint of yellow paint on the base, so the picture I found of it at least the base was that color. I don't know about the red and white as the rest all looks like it used to be a tanish gold color on all of it.

I like the red and white paint scheme, maybe I will do it red/white/and blue. :smilie_daumenpos:

I will think about what to do with it now, maybe I will look for parts and redo it.
I could sit it next to the Lionel Semaphore # 66 I got. Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18964

Maybe I will just paint it up and make it some kind of a radio transmission tower.
Decisions decisions. :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, I got this in September 1013.

My Bavarian Tower has been sitting here waiting for me.

Too hot to venture outside so I will retreat to my nice ,cool dungeon.:thumbsup:
Norgale's weather HOT/HUMID!. Why did you send it up here Pete!

I needed a three way switch (not to be confused with a turnout) but an electrical, garage light turning on switch. Had to be a three way.
I looked at HD site, found my switch, bay# Aisle # 20 amp on site, go to HD and figured I would buy 4 as I have other switches that will eventually break, After I find them in the box and was reading one, a helper from the store came over to "help" me. He said, yep their the ones you need and picked out 4 of them for me.
It wasn't till I got home that I found out one of them is a 4 way switch costing double what the 3 way switch did.. 
I call it Ed's Murphy law. hwell:
But some good came with this one, I got it for the 3 way price
I do have some 4 way switches so I will just keep it for a spare.
Or should I go and explain their mistake? Maybe I would get an HD customer appreciation award. With a $1000 gift card for being so honest?
Not me too sticky outside. I will do something with my relic in the confines of my cool dungeon and see what I come up with. You guys that don't have a nice basement or the ones who say " I don't need one" don't know what your missing.
I LOVE my Basement. :smilie_daumenpos:

Too hot and humid outside......like a jungle!!
I hate weather like this, always did always will. With bugs or without bugs, you can have it.:smilie_daumenneg:
Some like this weather, I see them out there jogging in it while I am on my way to HD in a AC conditioned vehicle, and they are not even breaking a sweat!
I sweat just watching them.

I never did post pictures after I got it.:dunno:
Before shots, though the patina might be the same the tower won't. 

I have it sitting in the back corner, not much back here and a lot you see might get moved yet.









It towers over the table, I think it is higher then the windmill in the corner of the first picture.









I think I may make it into a transmission tower? 









I don't know if the platform came with wire railing on the bottom loop, but it was missing it. I went in my junk box and came out with some wire. Might be from a lamp shade frame? I forgot but I did this the next day after I got it. It has been sitting like is.


































I was thinking about red/ white / blue?:smokin:
Just red and white?
Lionel Blue and orange?:smilie_daumenpos:
Metallic silver?
Battleship gray?

And as most know ALIEN GREEN! :thumbsup:

One of these days I am going to do something in ALIEN GREEN!
But not on this.
Camouflage? Sort of looks like that now huh?
Leave it like it is?:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Keeping with the Bethlehem color scheme I am going with one I didn't consider, yellow and black it is.
First coat on.

Place it on the roof?









For now it will stay here.









I am dreaming of ways I could make it look a little like one of these.


















As with the pipes in the refinery, these are all over towers, antennas,dishes,radar? I should be able to make something. I really see no specific way they are placed. 
First I have to find my plastic garbage box first. And my tidbit box of stuff. 
That is the stuff I pick up off the ground here and there. 
Some cool thing/shapes are in it. 
Others garbage, is Ed's treasures.:thumbsup:

I know others do this too.
First coat on, go find my junk boxes.
Maybe make a base to sit it on, it will tower all the more. Stone base? Stone house for it to sit on? The command center?
Actually it is just a hair taller then the windmill and Bethlehem Steel yard lights.

A blinking red LED on the top would look good?:smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

Thew yellow is a nice choice. But, I like yellow anyway.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Thew yellow is a nice choice. But, I like yellow anyway.



Yellow and *Black*, it blends right in with the rest of the Bethlehem Steel colors.

The KEEP OUT sign is from the late 40's early 50's in the plant in Bethlehem, Pa.
Someones Grandfather worked in one of the Bethlehem Steel offices and somehow ended up with a box in his house. It sat there for many years until he passed and the family found them stashed away. 
Another piece of original history for Ed, and for a cheap price off of e bay.:smilie_daumenpos:
How many here can say that they have one? Anyone?:dunno:

I forgot to add, I just dry brushed/splashed some black on the base real quickly.
I have to decide what to do with that.

Back to the dungeon, nice and COOOoooooL down there.:smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed , it looks great painted. I said led light when you bought it! How about some resistors for the cell tower blocks. Ill havev to think on the antennas and dishes. Looking good, when your done with it you should sign the base


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Ed , it looks great painted. I said led light when you bought it! How about some resistors for the cell tower blocks. Ill havev to think on the antennas and dishes. Looking good, when your done with it you should sign the base



Hello Mr sjm, how is life?
You "chief" yet? :thumbsup: I know, I know. 

I will find something, maybe get a dirigible like you suggested and hang it from the ceiling?
Make a scene from Lakewood, NJ and the Hindenburg disaster. Complete with at least a smoker unit and maybe flickering LED's for the flames?:thumbsup:
I found a cool picture site might be of interest to someone?
http://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2012/05/75-years-since-the-hindenburg-disaster/100292/

You mentioned Stephen Sauvestre.....had to look him up.
The forgotten architect of the Eiffel Tower.
There are 3 letters I see looks like Hit, then just scratches.

I am on the hunt for parts to add, it needs something? :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep, yellow and black, but the yellow is the predominate color. Besides, yellow is my favorite color.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Yep, yellow and black, but the yellow is the predominate color. Besides, yellow is my favorite color.


It was a tough choice but for this structure I think the Yellow and Black is best.

Blue (my favorite color) and orange was high on the list. 

This was a save from the dumps, Lionel 2065, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7467


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Found some junk to put on, still looking to add some things.
Top dish is just sitting there for now, I have to mount it somewhere yet.
The big bottom dish needs to be mounted yet too, got to bring it out away from the tower some.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good ed! Just need the cell tower wrap and its done. It actually looks real! Great job!
No promotions yet ed, the government works slowly.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2015)

Quite a change from its original condition... nice work big ed!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Looking good ed! Just need the cell tower wrap and its done. It actually looks real! Great job!
> No promotions yet ed, the government works slowly.......


Man! Your going to outgrow the new clothes by the time they do it!

Cell tower wrap?
Had to look that up.







Something like this?
I did find some resistors, I am going to try to add some more...something.
Like I said I have to bring the bigger dishes out some too, plus I am going to mount them so the probes are facing out.
The glue was still drying but I wanted to see how it looked in a picture.

The antennas might be a hair too thick, but it is good enough.
The three little dishes on the bottom are drawer buttons mounted on chicken throw away pop up timers that I saved. I think they have some nice dish detail? 








The other larger dishes, ones a medicine bottle cap and the other is a toilets pop on plastic cover for the nut. 
The probes are from the little plastic table that you get with some pizza deliveries. It holds the cover off the pizza. I glued the cap and nut cover on to them.

I how to mount these yet.

















I will take better pictures later, I had to wait for the antenna brackets glue to dry to clean it up some.
Got to look through my LED lights and see if I have any reds that I can add to the top.
I got to touch up the paint in spots yet too.

Now I got to go back out in the jungle and finish some tree trimming. :smilie_daumenneg:
I should have hired someone, but I didn't want to pay what they wanted to cut a few branches here and there.:thumbsdown:

Good exercise for Old Ed, plus I get some free vitamin D.
Plus all the sweating makes me loose some weight too.
Got to think positive. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

southernrr said:


> Quite a change from its original condition... nice work big ed!



Thank you sir, I appreciate it. I didn't see this till now.

Well, I went out and found that a lot of the humidity was gone.
But by the time I was done cutting all I had to cut, I didn't notice the change!

A nice cold shower woke me up after I got done, man that felt good.
I have been putting off finishing that job, glad it is done.

Another thing I can scratch off my to do list. :smilie_daumenpos:

Back to playing now. :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2015)

Cold shower and/or a jump in a mountain creek does the trick every time! Thought I would miss the yard work when I had to give it up, but a day as humid as today in my neck of the woods, I realize rather quickly that I will let the younger guys come out and do the yard. It's amazing how fast they get done, what took me hours, in around twenty minutes.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

I can relate to your post, Gene, as I too live in the hot, humid Southeast. As you say, the young fellows can do it quickly with efficient equipment. The time saving is well worth the relatively modest cost.
This leaves more time and energy for important things, such as railroad modeling. It's interesting how our priorities change as we age, isn't it?
Bill


----------

